# Advice on moving to South Africa?



## fodcj (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

My wife and I are considering moving from the UK to South Africa and would love some advice from others who have already gone through the same process.

We are both 30 and work in London with successful careers however we wish to get away from the rat race and would like to buy a guest house. I'm a graphic designer and would also be looking to do freelance work (print and web) on top of running the guest house.

Could you please let us know what the conditions of moving to SA are, money we have to have in the bank, skills/qualifications we have to meet, and general hurdles we will come across etc. etc.

Really appreciate all help/advice given.

Many thanks.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi 

Normal minimum investment in a buissness is 2.5million rand. you can go straight to permenant residence via this route but will take a while, usualy you would go temporary residence while it is being processed.

Because you are going into tourist industry Home Affairs will consider a lesser investment as long as you have a workable buissness plan. This route is for temporary residence which can be changed to permenant once you have shown buissness works. 

There is a requirment to employ 5 south africans non negotiable.

You have not said where you are looking at going, the tourist season is very short in some areas. Your freelance work would be an extra and not usable in getting your permit.

I would recomend using an agent. Prefrably one near where you intend settling as they will have contacts at the local home affairs where your application will be lodged.

steve


----------



## fodcj (Sep 2, 2009)

Stevan said:


> Hi
> 
> Normal minimum investment in a buissness is 2.5million rand. you can go straight to permenant residence via this route but will take a while, usualy you would go temporary residence while it is being processed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Stevan.

We are looking at Wilderness, on the Garden Route which is hopefully a very good area for tourists?


----------

